# Is it possible to have a corner that cannot be crowned?



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

tipitop said:


> Digiconsoo you disappointed me here my friend. I thought you are up to my level of intelligence. I start doubt it. Op throw in internet calculator spring of crown and angle of walls. There is compound cut fore every angle existing. Best of all buy my DVD for only 99,99$ and you will know everything. And next life do not drop out of elementary school.


Dude, you cut pieces of wood by the hour for people that found you on craigslist. You aren't designing aircraft or putting people in space.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

One of my major disappointments in my career is not getting to work for NASA.

About five years ago I worked for a guy who had a business partner that had a separate business that built, maintained, and rebuilt micro equipment for aerospace, manufacturing, etc.
They had gotten a contract to refurbish a bunch of giant machines belonging to NASA. After doing so they were looking for somebody to build plywood crates to box up the machines for shipping. 
I was assured the check would have NASA written somewhere on it.

Alas, it fell through. Really wanted that one.


----------



## Castarmax (Jun 25, 2012)

Surprised by how many missed the question. He wasn't asking about the angle. He wasn't asking about a small return. It's like having two parallel walls 8" apart and fitting 5"of crown on each wall totaling 10" in an 8" space. I think SmallTown has the solution.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Castarmax said:


> Surprised by how many missed the question. He wasn't asking about the angle. He wasn't asking about a small return. It's like having two parallel walls 8" apart and fitting 5"of crown on each wall totaling 10" in an 8" space. I think SmallTown has the solution.


More surprising than that..........
It says you joined CT in 2012

And THIS is your FIRST post??!!


----------



## Castarmax (Jun 25, 2012)

I noticed that too


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

I find it interesting that Easy Gibson had the simple solution, & then 3 other people took credit for same said solution of using a triangle filler at the bottom of the crown to clean up corner.

Tipi still hasn't figured out what the issue is.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Railman said:


> I find it interesting that Easy Gibson had the simple solution, & then 3 other people took credit for same said solution of using a triangle filler at the bottom of the crown to clean up corner.
> 
> Tipi still hasn't figured out what the issue is.


Funny. Before you pointed it out, I hadn't visualized the result of Easy's approach properly.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Easy Gibson said:


> I have no idea where your home planet is, but those were real close to fightin words here on Earth.


Don't piss him off or his next thread might be "This carpentry forum is nothing but a jack of all trades joke" :laughing:

I've ran into almost the exact situation and did what Easy posted, pretty simple. It's the best solution.


----------



## zaryprop (Sep 20, 2015)

Well the final decision is going to happen today. Headed to the job now so I'll see which way it goes. Thanks to everyone for the help,


----------



## pappagor (Jan 29, 2008)

good luck post a tippy pic if you can so he has more to do in his spare time.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

digiconsoo said:


> More surprising than that..........
> It says you joined CT in 2012
> 
> And THIS is your FIRST post??!!


Twilight Zone...


doo doo doo doo

doo doo doo doo

doo doo doo doo....


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

EricBrancard said:


> Dude, you cut pieces of wood by the hour for people that found you on craigslist. You aren't designing aircraft or putting people in space.


Bro. Is it potato strong with you. Of course I'm joking with Digi, and he pickup it. Evidently you can not get vibe.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

Railman said:


> I find it interesting that Easy Gibson had the simple solution, & then 3 other people took credit for same said solution of using a triangle filler at the bottom of the crown to clean up corner.
> 
> Tipi still hasn't figured out what the issue is.


I think I did and it is in post nr 14.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Railman said:


> I find it interesting that Easy Gibson had the simple solution, & then 3 other people took credit for same said solution of using a triangle filler at the bottom of the crown to clean up corner.
> 
> Tipi still hasn't figured out what the issue is.


Interesting how a consensus of views-opinions is somehow interpreted as a competition or "taking" credit for. Oh my good lord the redundancy of it all. 

Anywho ....Think TipTop finally caught the wave to shore


----------



## zaryprop (Sep 20, 2015)

Project complete. Put small wooden triangles flush with the bottom of the crown. Should look fine when painted. Thanks to all.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

zaryprop said:


> Project complete. Put small wooden triangles flush with the bottom of the crown. Should look fine when painted. Thanks to all.


Did you get a photo? :confused1:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

*Is It Possible To Have A Corner That Cannot Be Crowned?*

Of course he didn't get a photo. Why would he do that? Just another unfinished thread floating about bumming me out.

Post a pic man for christs sake.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Railman said:


> I find it interesting that Easy Gibson had the simple solution, & then 3 other people took credit for same said solution of using a triangle filler at the bottom of the crown to clean up corner.
> 
> Tipi still hasn't figured out what the issue is.


I took credit for it, too - I just didn't post.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

CarpenterSFO said:


> Funny. Before you pointed it out, I hadn't visualized the result of Easy's approach properly.


Genius is never appreciated in its time.


sigh


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> Genius is never appreciated in its time.
> 
> 
> sigh


My cat's a genius, but I still don't appreciate her trying to post - probably never will.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

This is what I saw from the beginning. Fricken updated software got stupid buggy and kept crashing when this thread started ARRRGGGGGG
Might have shortened the discussion or not 

Oh well, guess it could be done without the filler ROTFL :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

But why would you:thumbsup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

What program did you use for that? Nice lighting/shadow on the walls.


----------



## zaryprop (Sep 20, 2015)

Texas Wax said:


> This is what I saw from the beginning. Fricken updated software got stupid buggy and kept crashing when this thread started ARRRGGGGGG
> Might have shortened the discussion or not
> 
> Oh well, guess it could be done without the filler ROTFL :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing: :laughing:
> ...


Wow! Where was this the other day!!!


----------



## zaryprop (Sep 20, 2015)

Pic with triangle, but really like the solution just provided…Do I tear out now?


----------



## EricBrancard (Jun 8, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> What program did you use for that? Nice lighting/shadow on the walls.


The new user title and sig line - :thumbsup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

zaryprop said:


> Pic with triangle, but really like the solution just provided…Do I tear out now?


I'd cut the check for your work.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If it's your house, tear it and and try it. If it's on a job, maybe ask what they prefer - just watch out for them to change their mind...


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

hdavis said:


> If it's your house, tear it and and try it. If it's on a job, maybe ask what they prefer - just watch out for them to change their mind...


In this all years like self-employed, 11 years, I always asked myself why competition do not fix if do something wrong. I too do wrong tings all times. And I just say to customer - I did wrong, need to tear this down. Never nobody complain. Why other carpenters play superman I do not know.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

tipitop said:


> In this all years like self-employed, 11 years, I always asked myself why competition do not fix if do something wrong. I too do wrong tings all times. And I just say to customer - I did wrong, need to tear this down. Never nobody complain. Why other carpenters play superman I do not know.


I prefer playing Batman he has more tools.


----------



## tipitop (Dec 3, 2013)

zaryprop said:


> Pic with triangle, but really like the solution just provided…Do I tear out now?


From checking from bottom with pencil lines of mitt would not cross at all. It is situation like in my photo in post #11. Line of triangle is longer then line of crown horizontal line. So what we talk about?


----------



## aaron_a (Dec 18, 2013)

zaryprop said:


> Pic with triangle, but really like the solution just provided…Do I tear out now?


looks good. leave it alone


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

The triangle is so much cleaner than the crazy half piece joint would be.
Caulk and paint that to be an extension of either the soffit or the crown and nobody will even look twice at it.
Plus, with a situation like that, the guy who has to trim it is probably the only guy who even noticed that it was there. Homeowner is not going to be watching what goes on there.

Nice job in a tough corner.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> What program did you use for that? Nice lighting/shadow on the walls.


it's called Modo Yup great render engine and modeling tool set and much more. Not really a construction oriented application. Residual skill set from a "Past Life".


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

zaryprop said:


> Pic with triangle, but really like the solution just provided…Do I tear out now?


Leave it alone it looks fine especially with everything else going on around it.

But if you want to tear it out go down to the batcave might be some tools down there you can use.


----------

